# 2003  (   )

## admin

*. .  . ()*  *,   .*
              ,             ,  ,  ,  ,    ,  ,               . 
      ,     10,  /     ,    ( ),     20%,      (    14 )  . 
     ,   . 
    (  )       ,     . 
     ,     ,       .     ,           (.     ).   ,        . 
      (, , , , , ,   .),      (  )  .           (     )   .     92 ,  ,         (   1 ),     , ,    ,   . 
        ,     ,  .              100 .       ,    ,    .             .    ,     ,     ,       .       ,          .           .  ,    ,     ( ).         . 
      /     ,            ( . ). 
          2   ,    (4 /)      6 /,            5  6   ( 20  25          ). 
       .      ,   ,   ,         .    .       ,    .             . 
        ,        .        ,         . 
               ,   .  ,       ( 2 ). 
    ,      ,         , ,  ,   .

----------


## admin

*1.    .* 
     ,  , .
          .  ( ). 
     . 
      (-3  2 , -2  1 ).
     . 
      26   04  2003 . 
    9 ,  . .: ,   1   2 ,   ()  2  (    ),    ()  ,   2 .,    ,   6 . 
     130 . 
       ,     . 
      9 ( . .   2).  *2.   *  ( ,     -    1:100000).
  ( )    ,  -  ,  -   ,   .     ,     .      ,   .  ,  , ,    ,   .
     (),    .   ,    .      ,    ,    . 
   .      ( , , )   ( , , , ) ;    .     .              .    (, , )       .     ,      . 
      45  (    78 ),   ,   20 .    (  ).    .     , ,      .            ,     .          ,     .

----------


## admin

.   ,      .      4   7    . 
  ,      .     2224    .      ,     . 
   .          .    317, . ., ,                ,  7   .     . .          1174 .            1430 .  XVII .    ,       16481654 .   XVII .    ,    XVIII .        ղ.   1709 .         .           I,      . . ,     ,     . ,    ,  .   1917 .      .      .        .      1941  1945 .      - .   .      .   :   , ,   ;   , ,    .          (XVII- XVIII .),   ( XVIII .),    (ղ .),      (1832 .).            ,  . . ,  , (. . ), . . , . . .  . . ,  . .   . . ,  . . , . . ,  . .   . 
      (9200 .)     ,  36   .     1636 .    ղ .         . .  .         ,      .       1933 . 
   (180 .)  12,1 . .        13   /   (  -).        1647.  1654 .       . 
     (6,4 . .)  ,          .   /   (  -). 
     . 
          ()    ,      ,   , , ,    .        .

----------


## admin

*3.  *  
     (). 
       612 -,         21-40      05-40  .    ,         . - (),      300 .      ( )  ()       -,         ,    ,       ,        ,    ,  ,     . 
   ()     ,       ( )   .        .   .   ,    ,      . 
        150 .   ,    .   (8   ).   4        (  ),        .       ,          . 
      ,              (     ).         ,   . ,    (,     ),       .   .          . 
   .     (   ),     (2 )                      (?).       0,5 .              .        ,     .       - 20   (  ).      ,    2 ,   . 
      ,  .  .   (   ),        (   )   ,    .    ,  ,    ,    ( )     .    ,    .  .  ,         .       (Z- )    . 
    ( ,  ,  )   ,  ,        .  ,          .       ,            .      ,      .
     /  ,       .  /      .          . 
           . .       ,    (  52).    10             .      ,      , Z- .          (  ),     1 .      3    .  ,    . ,        ,         2       .    ,     1 .

----------


## admin

,   .   .  .   ,     60 .     ,       .     ,  .        ,      .      100 ,      ,   .               ,            (   )      ,        (             ,       .     ,       ).           (     ),   100     .       . 
                  .   .       .           ,    ,           .        .       (  ),     ( . ,    )          , ,  ,   . 
       -        ( ). ,   ,     , ,     .        ,    .   .
        ,     .           .      ,         . ,         (15 ).       .     ,        ( ,  , -,  )    ( 1 ).      ,     .          .
                 : ,     ( 5    ),     .     ,    ,  .       .    -!  *.* 
          (. 805343-992-82)    0710      1720  1920  , ,   . 
              2      . ,        611,    21-54         06-04. 
           . ,   , ,       .      (    ""  ).  *4.   *    .  *5.  :*
       -  11,6 .,   18,16 .,   80 / . .,  -  20 / . .  (  )  142 /. .  __

----------


## Tail

> ,     ,  .       ,    ,    .     ,     ,     ,       .

  ,      ,    .   

> ()  2  (    ),

  ,   -     ( .  ),    .     (       ).
  -       -   :  .  ,       5-6

----------

...  

> ?
>  ,          .               .        ,     ,       .  ,           .
>   ,        ,    .      ,    .   ,      ,         .
>              ,   ""    . ,    ,  , .       ,         .    ,    .
>    ,     -                :  ,    , ,  , . *   ,    , ,     .*

----------


## rys

> ,   -     ( .  ),    .     (       ).

      5 ,

----------


## Stanley*

,        (   )   (    )  , ,  .       ( ),       .   ,   .

----------


## rys

> ,        (   )   (    )  , ,  .

           (3-4 ),  ,    ,      .
           !         !
     ?     ,   ,   !

----------


## Stanley*

,   90, .  . ,  ,  ,    .   ,    (  )   ,       ,     5 (!) .      ,         4 ,     ,     ,       ,    ,  , ,                   ,    ,       ,     ,        ,     .    - ,  ,   -   !,  ,  ,   ,      .

----------


## rys

> ,   90, .  . ,  ,  ,    .   ,    (  )   ,       ,     5 (!) .      ,         4 ,     ,     ,       ,    ,  , ,                   ,    ,       ,     ,        ,     .    - ,  ,   -   !,  ,  ,   ,      .

  !
  90-      !)

----------

:)           ?

----------

